# Taser as a defensive carry weapon



## Joeharts (Oct 15, 2014)

Wonder what people think of carrying a good taser with laser sighting as a carry weapon. Seems it would obviate many of the problems with carrying a gun for personal protection. Non-lethal and thus much less problematic legally if you put someone down, no need for permit, not as much training involved, etc. Most good tasers have an effective range of 15 to 20 feet. I'm talking about the ones that shoot barbs as opposed to a stun gun that requires actual contact with he perp.

Don't get me wrong, I love guns but wondering if it makes more sense to carry a taser and maybe some very good pepper spray as a backup instead of a pistol.

Any opinion?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I would love one for when my daughters become teenagers, too many boys on our street.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Back in ILLannoyed, tasers were a big no no, and stun "guns" were a no no in some cities. Please check with your individual state, county and city for legality before buying. Ya, I know, doesn't make a whole lotta sense to me either.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

In the winter, it may not be your best defense.
A bad guy can close a 21 foot gap in 1.5 seconds. Like a hand gun, one must practice to assure an accurate shot.
Taser someone in the face and land you in jail.
Some areas require a permit to carry one. In FL it is the same permit whether you carry a gun, a knife, gun, or pepper spray, or a gun.
(hint). 
I just do want to shoot a bad guy have fall on me in convulsions and wet his pants. 
I would rather shoot him twice with 9mm or 12 ga

How to Stop Tasers | eHow


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I was tazed and pepper sprayed back when I was a cop. Pepper spray in my opinion is much worse than the tazer. It sucks for about an hour. The tazer locked me up for the five second ride but when it is over its over. If the bad guy pulls the probes out or the probes dont make good contact the fight is back on and you may get your ass kicked! Pop him in the chest with good bullets like Gold Dot and the fight is over.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Besides which, you stop ONE attacker that way per tazer. You may have a cartridge reloadable model, but the battery only powers one set of wires at a time.


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

Also with the taser, if your suspect works around electricity; power company or electrician, it may little or no effect on him and both probes have to make contact. If I was choosing a non-lethal device to SUPPLEMENT my other defensive weapons, I would choose a good pepper spray.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

No no. Those things are best used by black folks robbing 7-11 stores. They show it on TV a lot.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> I would love one for when my daughters become teenagers, too many boys on our street.


HEHE, I like you!


----------



## Riot (Feb 1, 2014)

There is a iPhone case called the yellow jacket. Cost $100.00 
It has a great story behind the maker of it.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

If your a civilian (this I assume) limit your options

So if you carry a gun and a asp, that's enough, 2 options, (asp replace with oc spray or whatever) just keep those options limited, in a stressful situation (you vs bad guy) ****ing around grabbing the "right" option puts you on the back foot (also the age old question, you were carrying x why did you use y?? ) 

My opinion on tazer is forget it (if you have the right to own one, you have the right to own a firearm...) In sine instances its a good idea (like tg) but a small cal handgun is a nicer choice (yea I know Canadian  ) here I'm limited to martial arts training...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I would love one for when my daughters become teenagers, too many boys on our street.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

The cartridges are expensive. About $35+ a pop. And sometimes, they fail. Then you get to switch cartridges. If you think changing a mag can be hard under duress, multiply that by three when it comes to swapping a cartridge. Two shots, $70. May or may not work. Generally will, but the failure rate is too high for me to solely depend on it. You can strip the cartridge and go direct contact like the early stun guns, but that is a pain compliance thing, not an incapacitator. Break contact, it doesn't hurt anymore. Then they're pissed. Hopefully you have 4 more of you on the guy when it happens.

TASERS are Level 1 use of force. Like Pepper Spray. They're low level compliance tools. Police typically have a reason to use it, and will do so when someone is failing to comply with commands or orders and people that offer "minimum levels" of physical resistance or start posturing up like they're going to assault them. If WE, as regular citizens find ourselves in a "Level 1" situation, we can typically walk or talk our way out of it and be on our way. Which we should, if we can. That's not how cops operate. They can't walk away because someone "told them to" or the person is being an obnoxious asshole. But they have various levels of force available to them and back-up. We don't. Unless we're gang-bangers. 

At times, I would carry my dept. issued TASER and pepper spray for a walk to the corner store, but generally, if you're going to carry something for self defense, make it a firearm. You're more likely to walk away from "stupid bullshit" knowing your only level of response is deadly force. Lesser levels of force have a tendency to make people go "Oh yeah mother ****er? Check this shit out..."

Then you can let the prosecution begin...


----------



## Foxfire (Nov 9, 2012)

A good quality pepper spray is better a better choice.
Most bad guys have either been sprayed or seen someone sprayed. Pepper spray gets a lot more respect.

Edward


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I carry a tazer at work and I have been shot by one in training as part of my certification. It is a great secondary weapon but it is not a replacement for my firearm. I do believe the tazer has kept situations from becoming a deadly force encounter and is more effective than pepper spray. I have been pepper sprayed in training and was able to keep fighting, I can't say the same with the tazer, it put me down right away. 

I think a tazer is a great self defense weapon as long as a person is properly trained.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I carry a tazer at work and I have been shot by one in training as part of my certification. It is a great secondary weapon but it is not a replacement for my firearm. I do believe the tazer has kept situations from becoming a deadly force encounter and is more effective than pepper spray. I have been pepper sprayed in training and was able to keep fighting, I can't say the same with the tazer, it put me down right away.
> 
> I think a tazer is a great self defense weapon as long as a person is properly trained.


Holy shit!!! Meangreen is that you mate?? Im not dreaming?? That's really you bro???

WELCOME BACK!!!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes it is and good to see you're still around! Looking forward to catching up.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Yes it is and good to see you're still around! Looking forward to catching up.




It really is you


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I would never use a taser or pepper spray as my primary defensive weapon if given a choice. In many cities/states tasers are either illegal or you need a license to carry one. There is also the limited range on both of them. I saw a video of a guy who had to be tasered 4 or 5 times before he went down. He was wearing a heavy coat and either some of the barbs didn't stick or because of the heavy clothing, it didn't affect him the way it should. Also, there was 4 or 5 Cops tasering him. If it was just one Cop, he would have had to go to another weapon after the first shot. As for pepper spray, you have to hit them in the face. I have heard of instances where the pepper spray didn't actually stop the guy from attacking the person. Either he just kept coming after getting sprayed, they didn't hit him in the face, or maybe he had his eyes covered while he held his breath. Don't know for sure, but it didn't slow him down. I sort of look at pepper spray against humans the same way I look at pepper spray for bears. It might stop most bears, but the ones it doesn't consider it a condiment to the main meal; you.

I think that since I am licensed to carry a firearm I will continue to do so.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> Holy shit!!! Meangreen is that you mate?? Im not dreaming?? That's really you bro???
> 
> WELCOME BACK!!!


I know, right? I saw a message for me yesterday and about shit myself with pure happiness. Because real men don't cry. They shit their pants. I guess. Ummm....weird.

I'm just glad he's alive!!!!!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> I know, right? I saw a message for me yesterday and about shit myself with pure happiness. Because real men don't cry. They shit their pants. I guess. Ummm....weird.
> 
> I'm just glad he's alive!!!!!


I'm truly speechless! Thanks and It's good to be back seeing some things don't change


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Many States treat a Taser the same as a firearm. So having one would not make it any easier on you. One shot you better hope you hit the BG. No chance of deterring a group of BG's.
If it is all you have It beats a rock.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I'm truly speechless! Thanks and It's good to be back seeing some things don't change


You did miss my introduction of Monkey Porn to the site. It all started with a discussion on Jehovah's Witnesses and late night delirium...you'll catch up I'm sure. :grin:


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> I know, right? I saw a message for me yesterday and about shit myself with pure happiness. Because real men don't cry. They shit their pants. I guess. Ummm....weird.
> 
> I'm just glad he's alive!!!!!


Shit in buckets my friend, shit in buckets


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Tazers are rapidly advancing in technology. The latest have built in cameras, multi-shot capability, and longer ranges. It is not a replacement for a firearm but as a force multiplier and less lethal they can't be beat. I removed my pepper spray and carry the tazer and baton as my secondary weapons. I believe I have sprayed myself more times with pepper spray than I ever sprayed anyone else so it wasn't hard giving it up.


----------

